# Accutron "spaceview"



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone have pics of their Accutron Spaceview - always wanted one!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Which one? :tongue2:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

There is a huge variety of real Spaceviews out there but many others are aftermarket "fakes" since dials and crystals are readily available to make a regular Accutron into one.

Here is my 1969 with the 214 movement. I believe this to be a "real" one because of the hands. Like Pauls mine has the minute hand that goes to the chapter. Many "fakes" have hands that are shorter.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The Spaceview reminds me of Dr. Theopolis from Buck Rogers. Maybe they based them on the watches.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb watches but yes very many 'fakes' out there. It was a simple change to effect and can only be spotted by those that know what to look for it seems, so plenty are out there... shame.

Here is mine... 1970s


----------

